# Show me your hive mover - loader not a swinger nor mule



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

The header says it 
I am tired of arming it, it was so hot today I quit.

I have a small lawn trailer the type you pull with quad or lawn mower for around here
But it still is lift on lift off lift again,then load the trailer move to grove unload.
So,I thinking it time for something like a modified hand truck or ???
So with all the go go gadget folks what have to made or bought that didn't cost enough to break you 
I saw one M Bush had looked like a modified wheel barrel 
I also think for here in FL.with the sand it may need some bike tires
So show me 
Pictures worth a thousand....

Thanks

I can't get the search to show me 
I'm sure this was asked before


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I shower regularly


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Anybody us this one 
Or built one better


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Or this


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

https://kelleybees.com/catalog/files/assets/basic-html/page100.html

Kelley Nose Truck


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Check out the below..........

http://s474.photobucket.com/albums/rr101/Steve10_10/Hive Lift/


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

The Mann lake hand truck is great for moving hives from one pallet to another on flat ground. But I would hate to try to roll a hive up a ramp with it. Or any hand truck for that matter.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's one me and my dad put together. http://s203.photobucket.com/user/rgraf/media/Fork lift/20130421_1822561.jpg.html


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Seems like you need to go into production with that critter. Really neat, what runs the pulley system that lifts the forks.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

An ATV electric winch. The box on the back has around 500# of concrete and the tires are filled with water for better traction. It will easily lift two double deeps with two supers each full of honey without any problems. It has really been a big help. I can easily move 20hives supers and all loaded on the trailer all by myself without any problems. My next project is to get my pallets and hives to where I can stack them so I can load 40hives on the trailer. I will have to unsuper them and load the supers separate but, will be able to move more hives on the trailer.


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

i have built my own not perfect but it fits my needs , it was posted as bee lift ,not sure how to post treads so this is a try http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?283958-bee-lift


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Mario's
Very nice 
Have you tested the weight load??


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

try this website http://beeman.se/index-f.html open the materials tab then equipment then my hivelifter, he has sold it now but it was very suc cessfull


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

my bees are on double pallets it sure made pollination easier, it easily picks up two doubles and a honey super on each


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

I move bees on double pallets at the moment using a fork lift arrangement that I have built that fits on a walk behind engine powered wheelbarrow that has a removable skip leaving a flat bed to work with, its great but very noisy at night and slow but safer than by hand and easier on the back which is my prime objective. Nothing dedicated made in the UK


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

beebreeder said:


> I move bees on double pallets at the moment using a fork lift arrangement that I have built that fits on a walk behind engine powered wheelbarrow that has a removable skip leaving a flat bed to work with, its great but very noisy at night and slow but safer than by hand and easier on the back which is my prime objective. Nothing dedicated made in the UK


 Can you post a picture of it 


Thanks


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

I am using it today so I will try and take some pics, it's not painted yet as I need to do one or two modifications to it for ease of use and counterbalance when carrying honey supers


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

As promised a few pics of todays bee move, only fifteen hives, first time on the heather over here in uk. Supers have either been removed previously or in second trailer, as you see a smaller scale that the US
http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/Kevin_Horner/library/Hive Move


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Very cool Beebreeder. I use a two way pallet with my little forklift too. It sure makes it nice not to have to worry about finding someone to help when its time move the bees.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Bee breeder 
Very nice,looks like it could do the trick 
When the farmer wants a few here and there 
Plus I don't have anything big enough to carry 
Hives and a tractor 

Thanks
Tom


----------

